

I'minlikewithyou (YC S06) hires new CEO, changing names. Next: Revenue - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2009/2/iminlikewithyou-hires-new-ceo

======
patio11
YC '06 implies two calendar years without revenue, right? That might be gutsy,
it might be insane, or it might be a little of both.

I wish them the best of luck in convincing some of the users to pay the piper.

~~~
pclark
they are Venture Capital funded.

~~~
sachinag
$1.5MM from Spark and angels, yeah.

------
ivankirigin
I love their site. Balloono is ridiculously addicting. Their API is pretty
cool too. I'm hoping that latency won't kill the prospects of games on a
mobile platform.

------
pxlpshr
Awesome, they have a good product... I think I agree with the name change.
I'minlikewithyou just does not work well for a consumer-facing social gaming
site, IMO.

~~~
unalone
Didn't it start off as a dating site? I thought that was why the name was what
it was.

~~~
pxlpshr
Yeah it did and that's my point — the name doesn't fit.

------
PieSquared
Hahah! A bunch of my friends (a dozen or two) have been telling me to try it,
and half of my high school class seems to love it. Never knew it was from YC -
nice to see YC start-ups being popular. :D

Congrats on making a great site and good luck.

------
cellis
And i thought _tetris_ was addicting. I was just getting going with that head-
to-head version on their site and i heard footsteps. Ahh well.

